# Salt Lake City, UT - Dove



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This BIRD - ID#A302499

I am a white and brown Dove.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Oct 05, 2007.

For more information about this animal, call:
Salt Lake County Animal Services at (801) 269-7499
Ask for information about animal ID number A302499 

xposted petharbor.com Oct. 5, 07


----------

